# PICTURES!!! EVERYONE LIKES THEM!!!



## JaMar219 (Aug 11, 2010)

ok.. here are some of our other pets.. hope you enjoy them.. please comment






















And then our sausage dog.. Mom likes to give her a "people treat" every once in a while... haha the juices off of our plates 






hope you like them 


Jason & Marjorie


----------



## terryo (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful DBT's. I hope you have a dishwasher!


----------



## JaMar219 (Aug 11, 2010)

terryo said:


> Beautiful DBT's. I hope you have a dishwasher!



You're looking at it  she also doubles as a garbage disposal. 



Jason & Marjorie


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 11, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwww i love DBT!!!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Isa (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, beautiful turtles!! You dog is so cute lol he looks very happy with his plates around him


----------



## George (Aug 12, 2010)

JaMar219 said:


>



ABSOLUTELY PURE CLASSIC CUTENESS!!!!!!


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 12, 2010)

All of your pets are just too cute! Thanks for sharing them!!!


----------



## JaMar219 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone..  


Jason & Marjorie


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 8, 2010)

Why does your turtle look like it has duck bill? I mean he's too cute!


----------

